# F you fiona



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thought I would share this

https://youtu.be/6L7AZy7mkA4

55


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

Well done! Note that Fiona is truly shameless and doesn't shed a tear...


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yup she has been told many times that she is not a good person But she still thinks she is

55


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I love this show, and since it is just a show I don't judge Fiona I just enjoy the dysfunction of the fictional family.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Daaaaaaaaaamn...


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Love this show!


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry to ask,but what is this ? Some show,movie or what ?

I liked this video,but this Fiona girl is so calm,like she does not care.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Be smart said:


> Sorry to ask,but what is this ? Some show,movie or what ?
> 
> I liked this video,but this Fiona girl is so calm,like she does not care.



It is from the TV show "Shameless" on Showtime, it is based on a British TV show with the same name. And I agree Fiona did not care, the man singing it is her husband on the show and she cheated on him, she has moved on...


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Shameless is the best!!!


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

SHYT ......he made me feel GUILTY and I'm not even Fiona.
Quite powerful.


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

I've never seen or even heard of this show. Funny how people perceive her reaction! I guess it's different if you know the characters & storyline. 

The scene is taken from the 80/90's movie with Ethan Hawk singing AT Winona Riders character...oh what's that movie called? Set in Houston? 

Anyway, cool! I think I'll be watching that one. How many seasons in are they?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

BrokenLady said:


> I've never seen or even heard of this show. Funny how people perceive her reaction! I guess it's different if you know the characters & storyline.
> 
> The scene is taken from the 80/90's movie with Ethan Hawk singing AT Winona Riders character...oh what's that movie called? Set in Houston?
> 
> Anyway, cool! I think I'll be watching that one. How many seasons in are they?


six each one gets better

55


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

BrokenLady said:


> I've never seen or even heard of this show. Funny how people perceive her reaction! I guess it's different if you know the characters & storyline.
> 
> The scene is taken from the 80/90's movie with Ethan Hawk singing AT Winona Riders character...oh what's that movie called? Set in Houston?
> 
> Anyway, cool! I think I'll be watching that one. How many seasons in are they?




The Ethan Hawke, Winona Rider movie is "Reality Bites", loved that movie back in the day, lol. 

"Shameless" is on season 6 on Showtime it is a great show, William H. Macy is in it.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Best show, Frank the tank for President

The UK version is different but still good


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicely done Gus! I never understood why he loved the tramp.


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

That was so f'in epic...it brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Love the love song...!

And it actually sounds good too.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn, I wish I had known that song in college. I could've substituted my F word. So Frannie-Girl, if you're out there reading this forum.......What he said!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think we have seen the last of Gus. If he finds out he's the father of her kid then he'll be back.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fiona is what you would call a kind hearted wh0re. She loves all men equally.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh Fiona

There's a name I never came across much since I was 9 and she had blond pigtails and I didn't know why I wanted to be around her so much.....oh memories


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Before you go hating on Fiona

https://youtu.be/yfPLh_6ckzI

55


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Before you go hating on Fiona
> 
> https://youtu.be/yfPLh_6ckzI
> 
> 55


Okay.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

Beautiful with a wonderful voice doesn't make you a great person...just great to look at!


----------



## nullrollz (Nov 15, 2014)

Never even heard of this show, but I liked the song enough to add it to my list.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's a show about a fvcked up family. That's about it.


----------

